# Sony a6100 and a7000 specs show up. Very cool!



## PhotographyFirst (Nov 7, 2015)

*A6100 and A7000:*
28 MP BSI 23.5x15.6mm
399 PDAF
Updated CDAF routines
Low-light focusing and metering -3 EV
EVF
Touchscreen LCD, 3.15", 1.2M screen dots
ISO 64-51200 (expansion L1: ISO 50, expansion H1: 102400, multi-frame NR: ISO 204800)
Silent electronic shutter up to 1/32000
Mic-in
Orientation sensor
X AVC
4K in-camera recording
1080p HFR (high frame rate)
Can record two JPEG sizes simultaneously (e.g. full-size and small-size) either in JPEG or RAW+JPEG mode
Can record still photos (in 16:9 aspect ratio) while recording video
WiFi NFC
USB 3.0

*A6100 only:*
The EVF is the same as A6000, EVF cannot be used while LCD is in selfie position
The LCD can facilitate selfie photographers: 180 degrees up, 70 degrees down
Mechanical shutter same as A6000, standard durability
Continuous mode: Same as A6000
No weather sealing
No headphone port
Has OLPF
Flash same as A6000
Standard set of buttons
Standard RAW/JPEG buffer
SDXC UHS-II, very fast write-out
Weight: 352g
Dimensions: 117x70x48mm
Battery life about 440 shots
Price about $900

*A7000 only:*
The EVF is 2.36M, 100%, 0.85%
The LCD can't do selfies: 90 degrees up, 82 degrees down
Mechanical shutter 1/8000, extra durability (rated at 200,000 shots)
Continuous mode: 14.5 fps
Has weather sealing (kit lens won't be weather-sealed but weather-sealed lenses will be announced later)
Has headphone port
Has a user-selectable OLPF which can be switched on or off
Flash range at ISO 100: 9m, can act as a wireless flash commander
Advanced set of buttons
Large RAW/JPEG buffer
Dual SDXC UHS-II, very fast write-out
Dual memory card write modes: 1) Raw in Card1, JPEG/movies in Card2; 2) RAW/JPEG in Card1, movies in Card2; 3) Everything in Card1, auto-backup in Card2
Special deletion modes provided: User can delete photo or movie from one card while retaining it in the other card (when a suitable write mode is selected), or can delete it from both cards
GPS/GLONASS/Beidou satellite receiver
Digital compass
Basic world map for satellite provided, advanced maps will be available as paid app update
Special mode: can be set to automatically take photo(s) or video when camera satellite receiver detects it has entered a user-specified geographical area or is within a user-specified distance from a user-specified geographical spot
Weight: 411g
Dimensions: 125x76x55mm
Battery life about 400 shots
Price about $1300

Source:
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3922633

I am personally very interested in the Sony a7000. Dual card slots and weather sealing would be awesome for long photography trips into the wilderness. Also the fact that it can store maps for the GPS is pretty neat for emergency situations. Battery life might be a killer letdown, but wait and see.


----------



## sanj (Nov 7, 2015)

Incredible price for this...


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 7, 2015)

28 MP BSI 23.5x15.6mm

Can't wait.
The best part is that eventually Fuji is going to be using these.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Nov 7, 2015)

I think an important fact is that every single one of Sony's newest cameras has some form of 4K video. I would be shocked if Canon marketing department axes 4K from any of their next-gen cameras. 

The UHS-II dual card slots on the a7000 seems like it's going to be a speed demon. 

Hope the new cams have lossless compression as well, but doubtful.


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 7, 2015)

I wouldn't put too much faith into that source, seems like somebody just trying to stir the pot over on DPReview.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Nov 7, 2015)

raptor3x said:


> I wouldn't put too much faith into that source, seems like somebody just trying to stir the pot over on DPReview.


I would put money on it being legit. If he was a fake, I would assume there would have been IBIS mentioned, which it isn't. The specs seems exactly like what Sony would put into those models.


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 7, 2015)

Would not be surprised if these specs turn out to be true. But no thanks Sony. 

On the other hand, by the time canon catches up to these specs it'd be 2020.


----------



## Tugela (Nov 11, 2015)

I would call fake. The sensor just happens to have almost the same specs as the one in the NX1.


----------



## tomscott (Nov 11, 2015)

Incredibly impressive. The A7000 would be a killer action cam.

Still whats the point in having an action cam with no decent tele lenses? 70-200mm is about it and even track side the equivalent of 300mm isn't usually enough let alone wildlife so plenty of room to grow, the A6000 was great but still the AF of equivalent DSLRs is superior and much easier to hold for long periods of time with bigger lenses.

So you think they will ever bring out a 400mm for the cam and it be a decent combo weight size etc… I can't see that happening.


----------



## Luds34 (Nov 11, 2015)

9VIII said:


> 28 MP BSI 23.5x15.6mm
> 
> Can't wait.
> The best part is that eventually Fuji is going to be using these.



That's right, isn't the (rumor) that the next X-Pro2 is going to use a Sony sensor? And if I recall the deal was Sony got to release their camera first, and then we'd see the new Fuji?

I've been so close to picking up an XE-2 to get started in the system, knowing I can always upgrade the body down the road.


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 11, 2015)

tomscott said:


> ... the A6000 was great but still the AF of equivalent DSLRs is superior and much easier to hold for long periods of time with bigger lenses.



But...but...didn't you see Gary Fong's completely unbiased review that showed that the 7D2 can only manage ~20% hit rate on easy subjects while the A6000 easily manages a 95%+ hit rate even in the most difficult scenarios? ;D


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Nov 18, 2015)

Well. That was one heck of a good trolling! 

This indeed did turn out to be fake.


----------

